# I screwed up my grain order



## Brendandrage (8/1/15)

Well as the title suggests i screwed up my order and now have a sack of grain as per below:
11.75 Pale Wheat
2 Pils
1 Crystal 65
1 Vienna

It was supposed to be 11.75 pale malt but obviously i clicked the wrong button :blink: so I'm thinking instead of my double IPA i should be able to use this as part of a German Weizen or Dunkelwizen, does anyone think the 1 kg of crystal and 1 kg of vienna will change the profile much, especially now that this will only be about half the grain bill with the other half being pilsner.

Cheers


----------



## vykuza (8/1/15)

Mate I'd run with it and have a wheat IPA!


----------



## elcarter (8/1/15)

Is it a see through sealed plastic bag kind of sack?

I can usually see the layers of each grain addition. You may still be able to visually see part where it transitions to the wheat, well roughly I guess. 

Might give you some more options if you can separate it.


----------



## brewermp (8/1/15)

Do you mean 1.75? You have two identical figures there


----------



## Blind Dog (8/1/15)

If you have other base malt, I'd be tempted to mix it all up and use 30%-50% of that with the additional base malt

If not, I'd go with Nick's suggestion and brew a DWIPA (or should that be WDIPA?)


----------



## iambj (8/1/15)

Throw caution to the wind and brew something. Go on it'll be OK.


----------



## nvs-brews (8/1/15)

i dont think ive followed a recipe yet!
just go with it.. improvise if you think it needs it.

make a beer over the xmas break and pitched the wrong yeast pissed...
wheat yeast on what was ment to be a pale.. tastes ok and now i call it a "summer ale" hahaha


----------



## Brendandrage (8/1/15)

elcarter said:


> Is it a see through sealed plastic bag kind of sack?
> 
> I can usually see the layers of each grain addition. You may still be able to visually see part where it transitions to the wheat, well roughly I guess.
> 
> Might give you some more options if you can separate it.


No its in a grain sack, I'm thinking ill just mix it all up and it will be fine


----------



## Brendandrage (8/1/15)

thanks guys, i don't think it will make much difference and I've been enjoying a few of Weihenstephans best lately so it might be time for another wiess.

Cheers


----------



## stux (8/1/15)

Never know, might be the greatest malt recipe EVA!!!


----------



## manticle (8/1/15)

Nick R said:


> Mate I'd run with it and have a wheat IPA!


Yep.


----------

